

Fail Open or Fail Closed? - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/07/02/3419.aspx

======
ivey
Decent reminder about the issue. I think I've heard the Bob and the crystal
widgets story before. Actually, that's a great name for a company. Or a band.
"Bob and the Crystal Widgets".

I think the main case where Fail Open is important is if it prevents physical
access/egress. Your laser alarm system can fail closed, because an
inappropriate alarm won't stop someone exiting the shop. Your heavy iron bars
should fail open, so you don't end up with trapped customers in a fire.

I can't think of any data/online cases where failing closed is really
dangerous, as opposed to inconvenient, but I'm pre-coffee.

